# install OSX on ibook M6411 (?)



## donnaruud (Jan 3, 2008)

Years ago I used an iMac and purchased OSX before the iMac broke down.
Now I want to know can I install this same operating system on an ibook model M6411 (G3??).
If not can I upgrade the ibook to do so ?
The ibook has now OS9 installed , do I need to remove this first / reboot ?

Is this enough information?

Thanks in advance
And to all a wonderfull and healthy new year!
Ruud Knopper , the Netherlands.


----------



## philippe99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome to macosx.com.
I would say yes....

(1) before upgrading the OS, please check and upgrade your firmware (if needed) while still on 9.x
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117
(2) You can have OS 9 and OSX on the same drive. But in this case I would update your 9.X to 9.2.1 than 9.2.2 (if not already done) prior to OSX install

Now..

For G3 machines, Panther (MacOsx 10.3) is good; I would not install Tiger (10.4).. and Leopard (10.5) is not allowed.
Avoid installing older system like Jaguar (10.2): panther is definitvly the best OsX system for a small configuration

Ram is important for MacOsx; 128Mb is the very minimum, 512 is good for Panther

Disk space is also important; Panther will use around 3G for the system, plus something like 2G for swapping files; so that a minimum of 10G hard disk (to ensure to have 2G of free after installation of basic applications) is for me the minimum

And to the question "should I upgrade the iBook to fit these minimum requirements", my answer is: no
I would not invest a cent (of euro) on an outdated machine while you can find better machines on ebay or as second hand for 600-800 euros.

I know my answer is a little rough, but that's the reality of computers
My second machine is an iMac G3 of 2001, 10G hard drive, 384 MB Ram under Panther 10.3.9
This machine is still used for basic word-processing or web/email basic needs.
But that's all !

Philippe from Liege,Belgium


----------



## donnaruud (Jan 3, 2008)

Philippe , thanks for your quick reply .

See if I can put this to work ,

The ibook is actually from a good friend (a giveaway). (the OSX disks (2) are mine)
I help him and see it as a challenge to get him on the net.

Upgrading OS9.x could be a problem because we can not yet establish an internet connection.

Provider service desk tells him his OS9.x not compatible with modem etcetera.....
That is why I try to go OSX with this.

I will check into the ibook's RAM en disk space.

Grtz,  Ruud.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

What version of OS 9 does the iBook have? Do you have the 466 mhz or 366 mhz model?
Also what version of Mac OS X do you have? 
10.2 is on the edge of obsolete, but it will work and anything above 10.3 would be to much for it to handle.
You can leave OS 9 on as long as its 9.1x so you can run classic in OS X.
You have a 10 GB hard drive so you will always want to have at least 1 Gb available.

You can get alot out of a clamshell iBook and they last a while, also you have the top of the line clamshell iBook.


----------



## donnaruud (Jan 3, 2008)

o.k. thanks icemanjc as well .

This is what I know so far , harder if your not behind the screen .

Now running on OS9.0.4 (possible?) , Installdisks : OSX.2 .

RAM 64Mb (probably too low?)  and free disk space ; allmost 8 Gb.

Still not sure about 366 or 466 Mhz

I know it's all pretty minimalistic but all he wants is basic internet/e-mail. and maybe a modest picture/music library.

If upgrading to 9.2.x is enough for his provider I will try that , but still no connection!

Grtz,  Ruud.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, you have 9.0.4 so you can't run classic in OS X, but you can switch to it. Do you have any classic programs, because if you don't then you can just reformat.

If you go to Apple Menu at the top left of the screen, on the drop down menu, click "Apple System Profiler". The tab "System Profile" should be selected already. In the middle of that window should be "Hardware overview" next to an arrow, if the arrow is point horizontally, click and a text below it should appear and on the right it will say "Machine Speed:" with the speed next to it.

64 Mb is not enough for Mac OS X, so you will need more, here is some you can get http://www.ifixit.com/Products/Clamshell/RAM/11/49 you should get at least 128 MB of ram.

With 9.2, 64 MB is enough, but you have to pay to get it, its not a free upgrade from 9.0.4.

Why does his provider require Mac OS X?


----------



## zel999 (Jan 5, 2008)

G3 was supported in OS X v10.0-v10.4.11.
I am getting an iBook G4- they can do Leopard too.


----------



## LisleMixer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed this thread.  I just got a M6411 family iBook from my sister that she wasn't using.  It's a blue clamshell iBook G3/366 Mhz with Firewire.  It had maxed-out memory (64 + 512 MB) and System 9.1 installed on a 10 GB internal drive.  I happened to have a firewire partition with system 10.3.9 on it.  In order to boot from an external firewire drive on this machine you need X Post Facto, a free download ($25 to register) from Other World Computing's wonderful web site.  When I start up, I hold down the option key, and I get the choice of OS/Drive.  Now I can run Quicken on this laptop and finish my taxes!
More info is available at www.otherworldcomputing.com, or search for X Post Facto.
-Lisle


----------

